# Which is more intimidating to the bad guys?



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Which will scare the bad guys more: Presenting a small Glock (or similar gun) or a J-frame?

Stainless or black?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Seriously Packard?

Guns are NOT for scaring people, they are the end to a string of problems. Aside from the situation changing, they shouldn't be "presented" as a deterrent. Coming from someone (me) who's had to draw, was about to fire, but didn't have to... this should be a telling statement. I didn't present my gun to deter the bad guy, I pulled it to shoot the Mother [email protected]#$er, but he stopped doing stupid stuff so he didn't win a stupid prize.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

There is so much follow up paper work after a shooting that ending it without a shot fired would be preferred. (I hate paperwork.)

If a mugger threatens me with a knife, I'll pull my weapon. I'll also hope that he gets scared s**tless and turns and runs. This especially if the evening is young. You fire a gun at 9:00 p.m. and your Saturday night is shot to hell too.

But if it is 1:00 in the morning and no romantic prospects at hand, then I'm more willing to pull the trigger.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Ayoob has stated that stainless guns "appear" larger. With the revolver, you can see if it's loaded or not and seeing a cylinder full of hollow points in your face isn't too fun.

That being said, I would say it's more in the person holding the gun. If you're shaking in your boots while presenting a firearm, God be with you. If you've got a face of stone and eyes that say "leave now while you can" and a steady hand, I don't think it (type of gun) will make a difference.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Ayoob has stated that stainless guns "appear" larger. With the revolver, you can see if it's loaded or not and seeing a cylinder full of hollow points in your face isn't too fun.
> 
> That being said, I would say it's more in the person holding the gun. If you're shaking in your boots while presenting a firearm, God be with you. If you've got a face of stone and eyes that say "leave now while you can" and a steady hand, I don't think it (type of gun) will make a difference.


In other words we should all try to sound like Dirty Harry. I'll buy that.

_Make my day...do you feel lucky today?...I know what you are thinking punk. Did I shoot 5 shots or six..._


----------



## imaoldfart (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm of the opinion that a red or green dot on the bad guy's chest would be enough to have him krapping and back peddling......the gun is really irrelevant.... Just my opinion. Of course if your gun doesn't have a laser I think any gun would be a deterent.....bigger is always better....at least that's what my wife tells me.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Are you kidding me...........


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Packard said:


> Which will scare the bad guys more: Presenting a small Glock (or similar gun) or a J-frame?
> 
> Stainless or black?


Come on Packard, you can't fool ME !
I know you must be bored to death today.

_"What can I do ?" "WHAT can I DO !" "I know, I'll go trolling for suckers at my favorite forum !"_ :mrgreen:

Nice try, no cigar ! tumbleweed


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Packard said:


> Which will scare the bad guys more: Presenting a small Glock (or similar gun) or a J-frame?
> 
> Stainless or black?


Post this question on the "Perps'R'Us" forum.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The one spitting fire and brimstone always gets my attention. Of course I am not a bad guy so YMMV.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Come on Packard, you can't fool ME !
> I know you must be bored to death today.
> 
> _"What can I do ?" "WHAT can I DO !" "I know, I'll go trolling for suckers at my favorite forum !"_ :mrgreen:
> ...


That's my thought, also...


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

:smt043 Thank you for that post,a bad day disappeared as soon as I saw it.The sad part is I can put a face to it.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Lookit all the paperwork Zimmermann has accumulated. A mess! He should have yelled, "Freeze Sucker!" But no, he went and shot first.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Packard said:


> Lookit all the paperwork Zimmermann has accumulated. A mess! He should have yelled, "Freeze Sucker!" But no, he went and shot first.


Honest question, are you being deliberately ridiculous or do you just have no clue what you're talking about?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I know exactly what I'm talking about. In many cases pulling the trigger is the worst possible action. Zimmerman's case illustrates that abundantly.

Anyone who goes into any confrontation with the idea that pulling the trigger solves problems is got his head up his arse. It solves one problem and creates a slew of others. 

It is the slew of other problems that is often overlooked at the time of the incident than should have been in the mental forefront at that time.

So options that do not include pulling the trigger are being discussed.

If a drunk comes at me with a knife, I don't need a gun to resolve that issue (although it might be slightly safer). I am confident that a drunk will not prevail with just a knife, and shooting will create even greater problems that the knife would.

Options that don't include pulling the trigger are important to consider. Make my day.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Packard said:


> I know exactly what I'm talking about. In many cases pulling the trigger is the worst possible action. Zimmerman's case illustrates that abundantly.
> 
> Anyone who goes into any confrontation with the idea that pulling the trigger solves problems is got his head up his arse. It solves one problem and creates a slew of others.
> 
> ...


Your statement:


> He should have yelled, "Freeze Sucker!" But no, he went and shot first.


 is incredibly flawed. He did not just "shoot first" _*IF *_what he claims is true, he only fired after getting his head beaten into the ground etc. At which point when someone is on top of you trying to beat you senseless do you "show him you have a gun and hope he runs off?"

What he should have done was kept his stupid ass in the damn car, but lets not turn this into a Zimmerman thread...there's no use beating this dead horse until some more info comes out at trial etc.

If you're going to even remotely rely on which gun has a more intimidating presence, I've got a cross to sell you too, maybe that will help you ward of evil in a more realistic manner. 


> If a drunk comes at me with a knife, I don't need a gun to resolve that issue (although it might be slightly safer).* I am confident that a drunk will not prevail with just a knife, and shooting will create even greater problems that the knife would*.


Let me know where to send the flowers to your widow. You have no idea what you're talking about if you discount what one can do with a knife, sober or not. You're basing all this on a few terribly flawed ideals:

1: A knife won't do serious damage
2: You actually know how drunk this person may or may not be. If could just be a ploy and you're going to get Ginsu'd into little pieces. 
3: Even IF this person is drunk, it may not hamper his ability. We all handle alcohol differently and there are a lot of highly functional alcoholics out there that can be "drunk" and still operate pretty darn well.
4: You're relying on someone that is _possibly_ impaired to do a sensible thing and turn and run at the sight of a gun.

A knife stuck through any of your organs is going to make for real bad day.










Ever seen how many blood vessels are in the spleen? Ever taken a good punch to the kidneys? Now imagine a knife sticking in one of them. If the stomach or intestines are punctured you can go septic from the waste and acids eating your insides up...

* **CAUTION GRAPHIC MATERIAL***
*http://www.mdtstraining.com/Contact-EdgedWeaponWounds.pdf* (Pg 21 is my favorite, done with a *folded lid from a tuna can*)


----------



## johna91374 (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't speak for bad guys specifically but I can tell you that the guns that get the biggest reaction amongst friends has always been large stainless revolvers. I can lay all my guns on the table and the one that gets the most attention and comments is the GP100


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd rethink the knife statement for sure.Anybody versed in the blade arts will tell you,if you get in a knife fight there's a very good chance you're going to bleed,especially if you are unarmed.

To the original question,it pertains to mall ninjas and sheeple,not perps.If you pull a gun one of 2 things will happen reguardless of the gun,he will stop or try to kill you plain and simple.You have no idea of their experience level and commitment to the deed.If you clear leather you better better be warranted to do so and be prepared to use it.If the situation is iffy,grip it to let them know they now dictate the outcome,never draw for intimidation.

In the knife scenario,he will be seeing a muzzle and better have quick judgement or good medical insurance/cemetary plot.I'm not going to the Zimmerman case,both handled and escalated a situation that could have been cleared up fast and peaceably.They were both ignorant and caused a nationwidw cluster.......


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to be a bouncer. I've lost count of how many knives, beer bottles, broken beer, etc. I've taken from drunks. My favorite is to simply grab a chair and golf swing it against the strong arm. I would choose a chair over a knive 100 times out of 100. It gives you distance and disarms the other guy with one sweep.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you carry a chair with you? I hear that they are making a really nice OWB holster for chairs, not recliners, but they're working on it......


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I think you're looking for responses to a different question.The question as asked is actually disturbing,I've been asked it before and heard a ton of opinions.Mall ninja question man.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Rounds down range does it more often.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Still unsure if you are serious, but I will give your question an honest answer.

I would be more frightened, were I a "bad guy", by a man wielding a pink gun. I would assume you were a crazy SOB and crazy+gun=scary.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Double tap, it doesn't matter J frame or Glock, it depends on shot placement.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I carry a Sig P239 but an honest answer would likely be a large, stainless revolver....JJ


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"And well I'm tellin you son, well it ain't no fun starin straight down a .44". Gimmie Three Steps, Lynyrd Skynrd.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Gee -- I don't know. Think for a minute --- If YOU were a bad guy, what would intimidate YOU? Now, do you think pulling a gun to "intimidate" someone makes sense? What if you KILL him because your gun didn't "intimidate" him? Are you ready to go through what it takes to get a "no bill"?

I'm of the opinion you don't pick a gun because it "intimidates" -- you pick it because it might save your life. You pick it because you can carry it concealed, are proficient with it, and feel it will do the job when necessary.

Next someone will ask which gun is best when you go out to yell, "Hey you kids, get off my lawn!!".

I think a full size stainless steel revolver in 44mag, a full size stainless steel 1911, or a Glock held "gangsta' style" would intimidate. Now, if you don't practice -- it doesn't matter -- the guy with the 9mm who does practice will do more than "intimidate" you.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

I sometimes wonder if anyone who asks, "what is more intimidating" has ever had a gun pulled on them? I don't mean as a combatant in war, but in a holdup, or a one on one situation.

As someone who has had that happen -- let me tell you -- I still remember exactly what part of the back of my head that revolver was pointed at. I know it wasn't a 22 -- but it could have been a 32 or 38. In any case -- I wasn't "intimidated" -- I was scared and angry. Thank God it was just a holdup - all he took was money. Of course, I followed instructions. By the way, this was back in the "bad old" 1970's when I had a short career driving a N.Y.C. Taxicab - so I was seated, and he was behind me, standing, on the curb. Even if I were armed, I would have had little or no chance. 

Anytime someone has "the drop" (as it is so quaintly called) on you, AND you are unarmed (as I was), AND the "perp" steps back out of reach -- you are beyond intimidated -- you are afraid a stupid movement on anyone's part might just be the end of you.

So, "which handgun is more intimidating" -- the one pointed at you when you are helpless and unarmed. 

I know some folks say a 22 is useless, or a .380 is a "mouse gun" -- well, gee-whiz, why don't you stand down range, and catch the bullets from the "mouse gun"? Wouldn't it be fun? And you could show how you are not "intimidated" by such a small gun.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Well first night here and found this topic.

As has been stated a firearm is not for intimidation purposes. It goes back to I have a gun therefore I am safe. A bad guy who leaves at the mere sight of a gun is not much of a bad guy to begin with and before anyone jumps on that statement let me qualify it.
A suburbanite from Maine may be intimidated by the sight of a gun simply because he has not been around them however a streetwise ex con from Georgia will probably be a different story.

It all comes down to the individual you have drawn your handgun on, your level of confidence, skill and mindset. If you draw your gun to intimidate your opponent and are shaking in your shoes he will more than likely notice. If he has experience in these matters you will most likely end up losing your firearm.

As far as the "chair vs. knife" comments. A drunk or anyone else with a knife with skill will slice and dice you before the chair gets off the floor.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Packard said:


> Which will scare the bad guys more: Presenting a small Glock (or similar gun) or a J-frame?
> 
> Stainless or black?


This is a pretty simple and direct question and I'm not sure why so many are attempting to address questions that weren't asked and issues that weren't initially raised. To answer the question that was actually asked, I think a large stainless revolver would usually be a more intimidating looking weapon to see pointed in their face for most.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Grenade, with your finger on the pin......


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

SMann said:


> This is a pretty simple and direct question and I'm not sure why so many are attempting to address questions that weren't asked and issues that weren't initially raised. To answer the question that was actually asked, I think a large stainless revolver would usually be a more intimidating looking weapon to see pointed in their face for most.


Asking that questions brings up the other questions,because there is no answer to it.Youn have 2 types of criminals,the street punks and the pros.Any gun is going to scare a punk or he'spossibly going to play bad in front of his buddies,he's either smart and backs down or bows up and may die.For the most part they tuck tail and run.A pro will bail out if he lost all advantage or he's going to try to kill you.plain and simple.The gun doesn't matter,being shot by a 22 derringer will kill you just as dead as 44mag.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

SMann. I have to agree with Rex.

If someone asks "What motorcycle is the coolest looking going down the street" it all depends on the people looking and what street you are going down. It is the same way with firearms.
I have seen reactions from people that run the entire spectrum from a man breaking down in tears at sight of a Raven .25 and a well versed female that dared the homeowner to shoot her with his Ithaca 37 12 gauge after she broke out his patio door. Thankfully in both cases neither ended up shooting.

There are many factors that come into play like age, experience, criminal history, current level of intoxication (drugs or alcohol) and to me most importantly their mindset. Everyone is different, what scares me may not scare you and vis versa, what hurts me may not hurt someone else and so on. Even in cases where a firearm/handgun is used you have to remember a firearm is nothing more than the ultimate pain compliance device. You either have to hurt them so bad they do not want to play anymore or mechanically break them so they can't play.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

:watching::watching:


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm....popcorn


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

tacman605 said:


> SMann. I have to agree with Rex.
> 
> If someone asks "What motorcycle is the coolest looking going down the street" it all depends on the people looking and what street you are going down. It is the same way with firearms.
> I have seen reactions from people that run the entire spectrum from a man breaking down in tears at sight of a Raven .25 and a well versed female that dared the homeowner to shoot her with his Ithaca 37 12 gauge after she broke out his patio door. Thankfully in both cases neither ended up shooting.
> ...


T-man I still like my super soaker..It really takes the fight out of most BGs. :anim_lol:


----------

